# Vinyl vs. Screen Printing



## jasonskanks (Feb 21, 2012)

A team came to me and wanted shirts with a design on the front and name & numbers on the back. I have screened the fronts but have a question about the back. Someone told me I was crazy to think about screening them and told me to use a vinyl heat transfer. Is that what you guys would recommend also? Does the vinyl have the same look as the screen printing? Or is it super glossy?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

They do have soft touch vinyl by thermoflex.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

Id never screen names/numbers, but use thermofilm and if you want it more matte, use Kraft paper instead of teflon cover sheet.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with what everyone else has said. It is quicker, easier, and costs less to produce.


----------



## jasonskanks (Feb 21, 2012)

SewNeatCreations said:


> Id never screen names/numbers, but use thermofilm and if you want it more matte, use Kraft paper instead of teflon cover sheet.


is thermofilm a type of heat transfer vinyl? where do you order it from?


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Heat Applied Films - Heat Transfer Pre-Cut Letters and Numbers for Personalization | Stahls'

Plastisol Transfers - ATHLETIC | Versatrans

There are many others, these are just representative examples.

You might find plastisol transfers to more closely resemble the screen printing you've already done, but I'm no expert on that.

Good luck!
Riph


----------



## jasonskanks (Feb 21, 2012)

i will check them out. thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat Transfer Warehouse - Thermoflex PLUS, Vinyl Transfers, Heat Press Equipment, Heat Transfer Warehouse USA has both ThermoFilm and Siser Easy Weed.....The end results are very similar but I prefer Siser Easy Weed because it is easier to weed, applies at a lower temperature and for a shorter time than ThermoFilm.....


----------



## jasonskanks (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks, and now for the dumb question, heat transfer vinyl will last on shirts for a while right? the customer should be pretty happy with the results.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It really depends on your client....Some clients will be quite happy and others not....If you are doing custom short runs, it comes down to costs.....For a few shirts cut vinyl is the only reasonable option.....It is good for 50+ washes.....


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

jasonskanks said:


> is thermofilm a type of heat transfer vinyl? where do you order it from?


Yes. It is a Stahls product. BE AWARE there are others with similar names like ThermoFlex that are NOT the same product. I find it very easy to weed, as it has a very tacky carrier... good if you lift something you shouldn't have to easily replace it, and it holds to the garment well for accurate pressing. Contrary to another post, it's dwell is half that of Siser. The application info for each is:

ThermoFilm 330º 6-8 sec
Siser EW 305º 10-15 sec

Never used Siser so I can't comment on weeding, but I use a TON of TF in many colors on many items and have no failures with it to date. It lasts on my kids' hoodies for 6-7+ years. Your customer will be happy with it. Feel free to try both if you're unsure what you want... to each their own!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry got ThermoFilm and ThermoFlex confused......


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Sorry got ThermoFilm and ThermoFlex confused......


You're SUPPOSED to... that's why they named it so close, so people THINK it's the same and order from them instead of the 'real' one. No worries... caveat emptor!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, I second 'you'd be nuts to screen print player names/numbers'. Vinyl is the way to go. 

Everyone has their vinyl favorite, mine is Spectracut by imprintables. I dare you to tell the difference between it and screen print. 

Trick with vinyl is if you want a shiny finish, use a teflon sheet for your final press. If you want a no shine screen print look, we use parchment paper. In a pinch, you can get it at the grocery store, next to the aluminum foil.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been using Thremoflex for 5 years with no problems. Easy to weed and apply. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Everyone has their vinyl favorite, mine is Spectracut by imprintables. I dare you to tell the difference between it and screen print.


Joe is that product really as thick as the specs on the website say it is?....170 to 220 microns thick?....Or is that info wrong?...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Joe is that product really as thick as the specs on the website say it is?....170 to 220 microns thick?....Or is that info wrong?...


Not sure how thick a micron is 

If you have a nike dri-fit with a heat pressed vinyl swoosh, it's the same vinyl.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Not sure how thick a micron is
> 
> If you have a nike dri-fit with a heat pressed vinyl swoosh, it's the same vinyl.


According to the specs it is twice as thick as EcoFilm so I am a little confused....You made it sound thinner, so I am a little confused....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> ...You made it sound thinner, so I am a little confused....


No, I didn't mention anything about thinness.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just the words you used......I have some samples in my bin.....will have to compare to Spectra Eco Film and/or Siser Easy Weed.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Just the words you used......I have some samples in my bin.....will have to compare to Spectra Eco Film and/or Siser Easy Weed.....


Not sure about Eco, but it is thicker than Easyweed. Easyweed is nice to work with but does not give me the screen print look I want.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

SewNeatCreations said:


> You're SUPPOSED to... that's why they named it so close, so people THINK it's the same and order from them instead of the 'real' one. No worries... caveat emptor!


LOL......I don't think Specialty Materials has to use a name close to another brand to get someone to "think" their product is the "real one", because in fact THERMOFLEX is the "Real One" and Thermofilm is the imitator.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> LOL......I don't think Specialty Materials has to use a name close to another brand to get someone to "think" their product is the "real one", because in fact THERMOFLEX is the "Real One" and Thermofilm is the imitator.


Afraid not.....Thermo-Film came into being in 1978......Thermoflex, 1998.....


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Afraid not.....Thermo-Film came into being in 1978......Thermoflex, 1998.....


I don't really care when they came out, Thermoflex is the industry leader, that's what I am meaning.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I don't really care when they came out, Thermoflex is the industry leader, that's what I am meaning.


I think you have been drinking too much "Koolaid"....


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I think you have been drinking too much "Koolaid"....


Yeah kinda the same "Koolaid" of me setting you straight about Siser Easyweed and Stahl's Eco-Film being the exact same product?


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

hello i have a question i about to do a order for 20 hoodies and its a left chest logo do you think that i should use a vinyl flim from imprintables that has a sticky backing and gives you a screenprint like finish or just screen print them it seems more cost affective to use my vinyl cutter then screen print them


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

365 xpression said:


> hello i have a question i about to do a order for 20 hoodies and its a left chest logo do you think that i should use a vinyl flim from imprintables that has a sticky backing and gives you a screenprint like finish or just screen print them it seems more cost affective to use my vinyl cutter then screen print them


If you do your own screen printing, that will be cheaper, and faster, than vinyl. But if it's easy weeding, I could see doing vinyl instead rather than burning a screen.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have also been using thermoflex. But after checking the price of the spectracut I am tempted to switch. I have a client that have reversible basketball jerseys done. They supply jersey I screen print the fronts (2 locations) and 7" number on back and 5 or 6" on front. When she first came to me she brought her receipt and was paying $6 for both sides. I told there would be no way to do at that price. I do T-shirts and hoodies for them so I already have he screens for jersey. I agreed to do for $10 as I do a ton of other printing for them. I am not making much on the jerseys but this would put me back closer to my normal profit margin. I also make my own plastisol transfers and that's what I was gonna do to make this job more profitable but gonna give this stuff a shot. Thanks Joe


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

I have been using IMPRINTABLES Spectra Eco film for the last 6 months -- you can't feel an edge even with 2 layers. Softest hand feel I have had yet. Washs and wears with no cares. They even have a line for sports jerseys etc -- make sure to check it out -- I have been super happy andyet ot have a return, callback item.

Markus


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Most of the preferred vendors including Imprintables Warehouse will send you samples so you can evaluate on your own. Let me know if you would like a sample of our medias to try. [email protected]


----------

